# new window brands



## Iowabucks (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello everyone. I just blew in insulation in the exterior walls and attic of my house last fall. Now it's time to put new windows in. I'm not looking to spend tons of money, just want good ones for the money. I plan on doing a couple here and there this summer and hopefully have them all replaced by the end of the year so i can side the house next year. I know to look for the argon gas windows to help with insulation.

I plan on going to my local Menards and purchasing windows there. Pella windows may be too pricey for me so i was wondering what everyone thought of the Jeld Wen brand?


----------



## brneilly (Feb 19, 2008)

*Windows*

Hello fellow Iowan (I'm up in Cedar Rapids/Marion). 

I installed four American Craftsman double hung replacement windows from Home Depot about two years ago. We've been very happy with them. The price/performance has been excellent. I just picked up three more windows last night to install this spring. 

The Jeld Wen brand at Menards looks extremely similar from my detailed comparisons and I wouldn't be suprised if they're made in the same facility. Therefore I'd imagine you can expect the same price/performance from them.

Don't forget to look for Energy Star windows which are elligible for a rebate per window from your power company. (Alliant Energy up here give $25 back per window). Good Luck!


----------



## rwk0930 (Feb 13, 2008)

Do not buy Jeldwen windows! I have a house full of vinyl Jeldwen windows and they are absolutely terrible. I will never use that company again. They are breezy and just downright suck. Also, be very careful buying from a box store when it comes to windows. The reason that they are cheaper is becuase they use lower quality hinges and interior parts sometimes. I work in the building supply industry and I would recommend you patronize your hardware stores like Stock Lumber.


----------



## Iowabucks (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow, quite a difference in opinion here.

I guess i will just have to do plenty of research before i decide on anything. 

Thanks guys for your input.


----------



## manofmany (Feb 25, 2008)

rwk0930 said:


> Do not buy Jeldwen windows! I have a house full of vinyl Jeldwen windows and they are absolutely terrible. I will never use that company again. They are breezy and just downright suck. Also, be very careful buying from a box store when it comes to windows. The reason that they are cheaper is becuase they use lower quality hinges and interior parts sometimes. I work in the building supply industry and I would recommend you patronize your hardware stores like Stock Lumber.


I install Jeldwen/Pozzi Windows and Doors for a living in million dollar homes, and I can agree with you that their windows do not hold up. They have new treated windows that have a good warranty, which is a good thing because it keeps me busy. I've done MANY 50+ window homes which were all free replacements. 

I would recommend Andersen to anyone.


----------



## PKHI (Oct 23, 2007)

manofmany;101696
I would recommend Andersen to anyone.[/quote said:


> As being in the window biz, thats the last thing I would recommend


----------



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have owned 9 homes in different climates. In my opinion, it is best to purchase the best windows that you can afford. Of course, it depends on how long you plan to stay in your home.

Consumer Reports has "Marvin Clad Ultimate" ($400 ea.) at the top in performance, then, Andersen and Pella. Andersen 200 Series Tilt-Wash CR Best Buy







($235 ea.) and Pella ProLine CR Best Buy







($215 ea.)are their best buy items at present. This may seem expensive, however, I have had both brands and they are great. Andersen's "Tilt and Wash" feature is my favorite.


----------



## PKHI (Oct 23, 2007)

Handyman50 said:


> Andersen and Pella. Andersen 200 Series Tilt-Wash CR Best Buy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your going to buy Andersen at least get the 400 series. The 200 series gennerally needs to be replaced in 10 years or less


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I have a 32-foot high A-Frame on Albemarle Sound in coastal NC, which is a very "high wind" area (read hurricanes and strong nor'easters). The end facing the water is virtually all glass windows and doors.
We built it in 1977, and the contractor put in cheap insulated windows and doors. They leaked air and water during bad storms from day one. 
We eventually replaced them all with the "best" Andersen windows and doors in 1991, and they have been through a number of hurricanes, dozens of nor'easters and one waterspout (aka tornado on water) _without leaking a drop_.
AND we like the Andersen 20-year warranty vs. 10-year warranties for most others. We have seen neighbors get Andersen repairs and replacements right up to their 20-year mark, so we know that Andersen stands fully behind their warranty.
There may be better windows and glass doors out there, but I'm sticking with Andersen, which have proven their worth and extra cost many times over for us.
Mike


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

I just bought the Zap Pak system from Jeldwen in December of last year.They delivered the wrong size to me.Then they sent out 3 different reps,one was even from Corporate.One asked me for a 5 in 1 and proceeded to barbarize my 27 year old patina window trim.I was patronized and talked down to by all 3 reps.As if this was all my fault.Their rep did all the measuring for my particular order.They tell me I will be receiving my order the 5th of next month.I will not hold my breath on it.Jeldwen used to be top notch as was Pella.Well that was then.My experience with Anderson is as commented.Customer service is great,as is their warranty coverage.My tale of woe and .02 worth.
Good Luck


----------



## simon (Oct 8, 2007)

Last fall I installed American Craftsman vinyl replacement windows from Home Depot in my house. We have been extremely happy with their performance this winter and have had no problems whatsoever with them. They were a great value also.


----------



## rancov (Apr 9, 2008)

Investigate these custom windows. Company has been making windows for over 50 years, have a 20 year warranty and all windows are Energy Star Qualified.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

As you can see there are many opinions about windows. Some opinions are polar opposites from others with the exact same window.
The window manufacturer is only a part of the story. You could have the best window in the world installed incorrectly and have disappointing results. This is truer for the new construction method where you remove the entire frame of the old window and replace it entirely. There's more to go wrong. But even if you are using replacement windows you can get unsatisfactory results with a bad install.
I would take some of the complaining with a grain of salt because they might have had a bad installation. Some of them might have installed the windows themselves.
I would be interested in PKHI's reason for his opinion about Andersens. I've been a remodeling contractor for 28 years and have put in Andersen, Marvin Pella and vinyl windows on occassion, where the job required. Never had any issues with any of them. I put the old Andersen double hungs in my old house in 1982. I still do work on the block and they're still there. I put the newer 400 series versions in the addition I put on in 2000. Awning, double hungs, skylights and the French patio door. No problem with any of them.
The only issue I've come across, professionally, is the balances on the pre 1990 windows have ocassionally failed. One house has had about 6-8 go bad from 1989. Half of those were problems with the installers shooting nails through the box at the top and half the spring broke which was not due to incorrect installation.
Ron


----------



## WindowGeek (Apr 28, 2008)

Pella's are the way to go, but the Proline series is only available in standard sizes, and if your sills are in good shape you might want to go for precision fit windows.

I recommend talking directly to a Pella Trade rep. call your local Pella Window Scaping Center and tell them you are acting as your own General contractor. They should pass on Trade pricing to you. 

I also recommend Impervia if budget is an issue, They actually have a great U value, and they are made better out of Duracast® fiberglass, which is almost like a carbon composite, much much stronger then vinyl.


----------

